# OMG!! Milo & Alfie weigh-in for worming tablets



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Milo & Alfie had another visit to the vets today for more worming treatment and we are a little shocked at their weights. Milo has gained 1.3 kilo's since he last visited the vet, he is now 5.6 kilo's and Alfie has gained 1.4 kilo's and is now a whopping 6.6 kilo's The vet was very impressed with them and their health So our feeding regime and the diet they are on is just fine although I will now have to up their daily amount according to their new weights...
Here are some new pics of the boys this week....


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Wow! They grow so fast don't they. George put on 0.8kg in a week he now weighs 4.4kg. Lovely pics of them playing


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

They certainly do Jayne and when you see them every day you just don't realise its when someone else appears who has not seen them for a few days and they say omg! they've grown so much....so we had better enjoy this as their not puppies for long are they?


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

wow Alife's bigger then Buddy now!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

adorable photos


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

DONNA said:


> wow Alife's bigger then Buddy now!!!


Hi Donna
We were aware they were having a growth spurt but just how much we was not to sure...they are getting two walks a day now as well as two or three short sessions of training and to be honest are just soaking it all up


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Lovely to see them playing together. Beautiful fluffy coats ....had you just bathed them?


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I just weighed Max and he is only 2.8kg! They'd eat him for breakfast!!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Lovely to see them playing together. Beautiful fluffy coats ....had you just bathed them?


Hi Sue
No they had not had a bath then but plenty of grooming really just getting them use to the brush and comb.....when I say plenty I'm a bit OCD when it comes to my dogs appearance....a legacy of trial work I'm afraid but I love when people notice so thankyou


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Yes I thought they had lovely fluffy coats too x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

How long are the walks your going on? i toke Buddy yesterday for about half an hour around Bottesford and he was knackered! were only manageing one walk at the mo as kids are at clubs etc and im driving them around like a taxi !!!

Buddy hates being groomed and trys to eat the brush all the time! Infact he trys to eat everything all the time ha ha


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Trainer told me small puppies should walk for 5 minutes for every month of their age, twice a day.

So, if pup is 3 months old then 15 mins twice a day ....or a 2 month old would have 10 mins twice a day.

Of course they will also have play at home as well as some training.

Does that sound right to other people?


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I took Kendal's advice, and ignored the 5 mins thing. We walk according to what we're doing, if Izzy's tired I carry her, if we're walking up the high street she has lots of rests as we are constantly stopped by admirers (Izzy's, not mine!)


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for advice on walks i think ive been doing too much with Buddy and hes been over tired (hence biting has got worse) will cut back on my walk times dx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

7 sleeps to go  Why can't I live in a place where 1 week after jabs is all that's needed to wait?!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Sarette said:


> 7 sleeps to go  Why can't I live in a place where 1 week after jabs is all that's needed to wait?!


Poor you Sarah. It seems that most vets now say just the one week after Nobivac.  I even took Basil out to our local park before the recommended week. It's a personal choice but I felt the socialisation was important. I know most of the dogs that visit the park and kept Basil in the middle on the mowed cricket area rather than round the edge in the longer grass where most dogs walk and toilet. I kept an eye on what he was nibbling too! Basil has met so many breeds of dogs now but I knew for a fact that they were vaccinated. If I was unsure I lifted Basil. I guess I am lucky in that I already have a group of dog owning friends through Rufus and my retired greyhound Zoe.

Karen x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Sarette said:


> 7 sleeps to go  Why can't I live in a place where 1 week after jabs is all that's needed to wait?!


What make vaccine is it? Buddy was novibac the vet said 1 week after but i toke him out just up the road on day 5 naughty i know but i know all the dogs around here as its only a small hamlett were not classed as a village! And we just stayed on the road not very interesting for him but it got us out the house.
I think all us new mums have been so lucky with the weather and im sure we will all be wishing we didnt have to walk our pups when it starts throwing it down and we have to come home with a muddy monster !!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

It is Nobivac... It's the kids I feel most sorry for, bless them, they are going a little stir crazy! xx


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi Sarah

Biscuit had Nobivac and our vet said to wait only 7 days. Took her out literally in front of our house on day 6 and everything has been fine. It's strange that vets have different opinions on the same vaccine 

We were going absolutely stir crazy and the relief of just going for a 10 minute walk was enormous!! Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Everyone
Our's go for about 15 mins in the morning and approximately 30 mins in the afternoon if they show signs of fatigue we carry for a while but with having two at the same age they exercise each other fit in the garden which becomes a bit of a raceway at times.....one person will say one thing another will say something different its just observing your dog and using your common sense really We started short and have built to this stage and I can honestly say they are ready to do more.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 6, 2011)

I agree with Michael just observe. Today we did 40 minutes in the woods but where Buzz likes to stay very close and we were ambling at a slow pace he was fine. We had a 10 minute stop too as went with my Brother in law and his working cocker so sat and watched him work him to whistle with the dummy. Buzz was watching with great interest, he is very much cocker with his nose to the ground everywhere. He is flat out on the cold tiles in our kitchen right now


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

I was going to ask the exact same question about length of walk. I know you're only meant to do 5 mins/month but 15 mins isn't far or long and Luna is very happy to go further. Today we took Luna across two fields and back off lead which was about 30 mins walk and she was fine and probably could have done more! But we don't want to upset her joints etc by overdoing it without realising. I think we'll just follow common sense...

Sarah we took Luna out 1 week after her 2nd jab. Why one vet says one thing and another vet says another for the same jab I'll never know - so annoying! We're loving our walks so no wonder you're going stir crazy!

Harri x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Sarah, when does Max have his last jab? Bess had Nobivac at 8 and 10 weeks and could go out 1 week later.

Spent a few days settling her in, getting her used to a collar and doing a bit of recall training in the garden .........just took her out this afternoon for first walk ...let her offlead and she had a wonderful time. Very good, stuck with us and Maisie. 

You could always take her out for a carry and to socialise if you are fed up waiting. Would be nice for your kids too.  x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

He had it last Saturday, the vet said to wait 2 weeks before going out... Gah!!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Sarette said:


> He had it last Saturday, the vet said to wait 2 weeks before going out... Gah!!


Our vet told us this as well but after a week they were going stir crazy in the house and garden so I called our vet explained and said that we would walk away from other dogs etc and they said it would be ok  and off we went and no problems encountered They have been so much easier to deal with since


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Argh now I am torn! Part of me wants to be the goody 2 shoes and listen to the vet and stay in... but another part (the part that is tearing it's hair out with the stress of staying at home with the kids hubby and dog!) is thinking maybe we could go for a walk if we stuck to the pavement (?) or lesser used areas (not sure what counts as this?).... Ahhhhhh!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

The senior nurse at my vets actually took her dog out from day one as she said that puppies have immunity to parvo from their mum's milk. I don't think i'd be quite as confident as that but i did put Betty down and let her have a little walk around in some areas when she was out (partly also as she started getting restless and heavy after carrying her!!!) but this was after her second jab and she was fine!! I suppose they aren't magically totally immune a week or two weeks after their jabs!!!

i sympathise with you all waiting to walk their new puppies as it does feel like an eternity at the time!!!!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Sarette said:


> Argh now I am torn! Part of me wants to be the goody 2 shoes and listen to the vet and stay in... but another part (the part that is tearing it's hair out with the stress of staying at home with the kids hubby and dog!) is thinking maybe we could go for a walk if we stuck to the pavement (?) or lesser used areas (not sure what counts as this?).... Ahhhhhh!!


Again I think its a bit of common sense don't go to the park where your going to meet Tom, Dick and Harry with their K9s go to quiet back lanes and bridle path's if you meet the odd dog pick up if your worried....and this one or two week thing is only lowering the percentages by about 2 or 3% I think Stephen actually posted these when we were all asking about vaccine types....how can you enjoy your little bundle of fun if their driving you mad go for it Sarah


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh Sarah, remember that part. I was going nuts being stuck indoors and so was Weller and in the end took him out a week earlier that I should have, the thing that tipped it for me and I don't know where I heard it but it was that more dogs are destroyed each year through lack of socialisation than are lost through picking up diseases by being taken out early!
My vet just rolled his eyes, he knew I couldn't wait another 2 weeks and to be honest they know the likelyhood of a pup picking something up is quite small but the risk is there so the say 2 weeks to cover themselves and believe they take their own dogs out sooner


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I was originally told at my vets (by the nurse) it would be 2 weeks, but when Izzy had her JAG D Donna!) the vet we saw said 1 week was fine. I took Izzy out after 5 days, picking her up if we met other dogs


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Lol @ JAG, it's been bugging me, why do you all say Jag and not Jab in Scotland?!

I think I might take him out tomorrow... if I ever forgive him for peeing on the rug whilst I was changing Oscars nappy a short while ago


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice to know the boys are peeing together 
I have no idea why it's Jag and not Jab, maybe something to do with "jaggy" meaning "sharp", anyway, I think it makes much more sense! I had to learn lots of new words and expressions when I moved up here, but I do it subconsciencely now. My family used to take the mick all the time, but even they don't bother now :laugh:


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

George had 2nd nobivac at 10 weeks and vet said he could go out after 5 days!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> George had 2nd nobivac at 10 weeks and vet said he could go out after 5 days!


How Unfair!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Has Max had Nobivac Sarah


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes Jayne xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I think I'm right in saying that the Nobivac JAB (!)(lol) has been improved over the last two years and as such earlier socialisation is possible. Google it Sarah and see what you think. I went by the book with Rufus so I know where you're coming from .......but I've been very different with Basil. More relaxed I think. It sounds like you all really need to get out. 

Karen xx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Think 2 weeks it for extra 'sureness' if you know what I mean. Think it just increases effectiveness from something like 96% to 99%. Socialisation and your sanity are important too, but do what you feel comfortable with


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Well, we're thinking of going to Dunwich today.. So excited


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Sarette said:


> Well, we're thinking of going to Dunwich today.. So excited


Go for it!! It'll do you and Max and the kids the world of good . Have fun!!

Xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> Go for it!! It'll do you and Max and the kids the world of good . Have fun!!
> 
> Xx


Yea i agree go for it Sarah

By the way Harri love the pic of Luna on the lead dx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I will report back later on


----------

